# How to I reset retroarch? controls not working help!



## kbf (Apr 19, 2019)

I was trying to change some controls and I think I messed something up because my analog stick won't work in the menus. I have to keep reseting the buttons to because they won't stay even if I set the analog stick to the left stick it still won't work, is there a quick way to fix this?

EDIT: it seems that it's not saving my sticks and among other buttons, why?


----------



## Mythical (Apr 19, 2019)

backup then delete your retroarch config (cfg)


----------



## kbf (Apr 19, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> backup then delete your retroarch config (cfg)



Tried that multiple times, it still isn't working. It used to work before until I did something when trying to swap the A and B buttons for super mario bros 3, I couldn't figure out why it wasn't working so I just said screw it and all of a sudden my analogue sticks won't work. When I go into input it detects them but the menu doesn't see them at all and once I exit out of retroarch it resets all my settings again. I'm using a wired controller on a laptop, I know the sticks work because on my wireless controller that I use on my desktop retroarch controls work fine including my analogue sticks.

EDIT: nevermind just had to delete the entire config folder instead of just the retroarch.cfg. It actually works now yay.


----------



## LouisYap (Jan 10, 2021)

"upair (0/0) not configured" appear and all controls on ps vita are not working after I first start RetroArch just after new installation.

May anyone please help? Thanks


----------

